# Learning to fly



## Kirsty81 (Dec 17, 2008)

Slightly odd, but is there anyone out there who has type 1 or 2 who has got their pilots licence for small aircraft?

I am type 1 and I really want to learn to fly. 

I have looked at various websites about what I can and can't do from the aviation and flying school sites but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard of people who have a pilots licence for light/small aircraft, but am not sure where to go. They have said they only need a safety or co pilot if they are taking passenegrs even only flying one other person.

I think (but am not cetain) you may have to have a medical and refrences from people like your GP or diabetic specialist saying it is safe for you to fly.

Have you tried contacting The Civil Aviation Authority?

Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## Jules A (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a class A private pilots licence which I gained before developing diabetes. I have had to give up flying, however, as I can no longer pass a medical. The medical requirements are quite tough and taking insulin (or indeed virtually any drug for diabetes other than metformin) is not allowed. 

That said it is possible that the CAA may allow you to fly with a safety pilot (this would be assessed on an individual basis) but you would never be allowed to fly unaccompanied. It is possible to gain a licence with a safety pilot restriction as long as the safety pilot takes no part in flying the plane during your 'solo' flying. In practice the safety pilot restriction means you really need a close friend or relative to hold a pilots licence to get the most from flying.


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

*A change in the winds*



Jules A said:


> I have a class A private pilots licence which I gained before developing diabetes. I have had to give up flying, however, as I can no longer pass a medical. The medical requirements are quite tough and taking insulin (or indeed virtually any drug for diabetes other than metformin) is not allowed.
> 
> That said it is possible that the CAA may allow you to fly with a safety pilot (this would be assessed on an individual basis) but you would never be allowed to fly unaccompanied. It is possible to gain a licence with a safety pilot restriction as long as the safety pilot takes no part in flying the plane during your 'solo' flying. In practice the safety pilot restriction means you really need a close friend or relative to hold a pilots licence to get the most from flying.



Hi Julian,

I just wanted to let you know its possible for type 1's in the UK to hold and excercise the privlages of the National Privates Pilots License. Also this is WITH passengers if you contact my group Pilot's With Diabetes. We can put you in touch with the chief Dr of the NPPL medical regs who if you meet criteria will sign you off for flight with passengers as the only pilot on board. We are also working on commerical licenseing for diabetics based on the sucessful candian system which has been in use for some years now.

Maybe its time to return to the skies my friend?

Over.

Karl


----------



## katie (Jan 14, 2009)

There was an article in this month's Balance magazine about this.

They can this web address: www.pilotswithdiabetes.com


----------



## Jules A (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information Karl. I hadn't realised that the NPPL allowed insulin dependant diabetics to fly as it is usually quoted that you need to meet the medical requirements for an HGV licence. My flying did, however, involve quite a lot of international flying which the NPPL would still not allow. 

I have not flown for about eight years so would need quite a bit of retraining before I could fly again. As I no longer own a share in an aircraft I think the cost might be prohibitive - particularly as I won't be able to fly abroad. I shall certainly consider it, however.

Thanks for the help and enjoy your flying.


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 15, 2009)

Katie, I am 1 of the founder members of pilots with diabetes!  I am glad you saw the article though. Shows were getting good circulation, could someone scan the article in for me?

Jules- The NPPL is soon to be reborn as the Light Aircrafts Pilots License under the new EASA joining, which should mean international flying is possible. (I will confirm this at the next meeting) You USED to need to meet the requirements of a HGV license to fly passenegrs HOWEVER our group can help this restriction be removed so you hold a unstricted NPPL medical to fly passengers, through our contact only though. 

Have you considered, fixedwing 3 axis micro light flying? I have done several hours in this at a local microlight school which can be done on a NPPL(M) http://i.pbase.com/g5/83/462483/2/67313523.EyvoWuaE.jpg

It can either be a M or a group A plane all it is, is different weights and paperwork and licensing cost! 

I will keep you updated, if a mailing list feature exisited on the PWD website would you be interested in being added to it?


----------



## Jules A (Jan 19, 2009)

Diabetic Pilot said:


> ....... if a mailing list feature exisited on the PWD website would you be interested in being added to it?



Yes I would. 

Thanks Karl.


----------

